# celotex floor over concrete



## minnie26 (25 May 2011)

Hi Everyone!!!
Hope you can help me  
My builder has just informed me he is coming to finish off the floor level tomoz.
And when i enquired into how long it will take to walk on it he replied straight away as its a celotex floor!!!
He has previously laid a concrete floor over a damp proof membrane in my conservatory.
He said to get my plumber iin and electrican and will come back to finish the floor!
I for some reason thought he was going to screed over a celotex floor?
Is celotex alone ok to lay a laminte floor on and will it withstand furniture,human traffic etc or would we need another finish on top of the celotex??
many thanx


----------



## jasonB (25 May 2011)

I have floated thicker timber floor sstraight over celotex type insulation though I would say laminate is a bit thin. If you want laminate then lay V313 18mm Chipboard then the laminate. Have a word with your builder as he must be going to place something over the insulation .

Jason


----------



## Harbo (25 May 2011)

No knowledge myself but perhaps this can help:

http://www.celotex.co.uk/Applications/Floor-Insulation/Concrete-slab-floor


Rod


----------



## minnie26 (26 May 2011)

jasonB":ko8loif3 said:


> I have floated thicker timber floor sstraight over celotex type insulation though I would say laminate is a bit thin. If you want laminate then lay V313 18mm Chipboard then the laminate. Have a word with your builder as he must be going to place something over the insulation .
> 
> Jason


 Thankyou Jason he came 2 day did 2 layers of celotex and the chipboard you mentioned,Now we will be happy to put the underlay down then the laminate!!!!


----------

